# Harry and Meghan update



## Catlady (Jan 13, 2020)

For those of you holding your breath  , here's the new update on the "Harry and Meghan Independence Mutiny" after their meeting with the Queen today.

Harry and Meghan will settle in Canada and keep Frogmore House, which is owned by the Queen.  It's not yet known if Harry will still get a stipend from Charles.

https://www.yahoo.com/lifestyle/que...han-markle-sandringham-meeting-174225832.html


----------



## JustBonee (Jan 13, 2020)

Archie is just too cute!


----------



## Catlady (Jan 13, 2020)

I wonder if he'll have red hair like Harry.  Probably not since red hair is a recessive gene.  I think he's an adorable 8 month old.  Do you think Meghan will have another?  Still time, she's only 38.


----------



## C'est Moi (Jan 13, 2020)

Yawn.   If I were a British taxpayer, I'd not be happy to support YET ANOTHER household and security team, plus all the additional travel expenses for those wanting to "provide for themselves."      If it were up to me (lol), they'd be stripped of all titles and income related to the monarchy, and sent on their way.   It's not like they are destitute.  

And how convenient that this tempest in a teapot seems to have taken the spotlight off of poor old Andrew's foibles.


----------



## Catlady (Jan 14, 2020)

*Harry, Meghan under fire after royal crisis summit*

https://www.yahoo.com/news/harry-meghan-criticised-royal-crisis-summit-001020726.html


----------



## Pepper (Jan 14, 2020)

I believe PM Trudeau said when they are in Canada, the Canadians will be taking over payment for their security.


----------



## Catlady (Jan 14, 2020)

Pepper said:


> I believe PM Trudeau said when they are in Canada, the Canadians will be taking over payment for their security.


Better they than us!


----------



## Pepper (Jan 14, 2020)

Catlady said:


> Better they than us!


Why would we?


----------



## Catlady (Jan 14, 2020)

Pepper said:


> Why would we?


They were thinking about moving to Los Angeles, near her mother Gloria.  I thought the local police has to give them security.  No?


----------



## Pepper (Jan 14, 2020)

Catlady said:


> They were thinking about moving to Los Angeles, near her mother Gloria.  I thought the local police has to give them security.  No?


Unless they were there in an official capacity, which is what they are trying to avoid, no.


----------



## toffee (Jan 15, 2020)

Their staff in the UK feel totally let down on the news of the move -- 
if Canada have them living there' then I say they can foot the security bill for them both ….
Charles is none to happy about it as he has spent millions on them ' William has tried to shake 
his hand but harry refuses still -families for you …

.megans father is taken her to court not got details yet ?
The mansion they will be living in for a while is owned by millionair frank gustra -It has 
been stated that harry said ---- megan is snubbed by a few in the royal household he told the 
Queen at the Sandringham meeting ..
my self I dont think megan can cope with being a royal ' and loves her freedom like she had etc....


----------



## charry (Jan 15, 2020)

she knew what she was getting into ,marrying a royal....
but i read in the paper, that once someone tells her to do something, or there are rules...she does a-runner.....its the queen i feel sorry for....
isnt she-also going to do voiceovers ?....,


----------



## retiredtraveler (Jan 15, 2020)

Catlady said:


> For those of you holding your breath  , here's the new update on the "Harry and Meghan Independence Mutiny" after their meeting with the Queen today.....


She's in Vancouver visiting women's shelters........


----------



## StarSong (Jan 15, 2020)

The yellow journalists must be in their glory.  Bet they're working overtime to feed the desire for unflattering (unverifiable) gossip from "anonymous close sources."   
Sheesh!  No wonder H & M want out!


----------



## Rosemarie (Jan 15, 2020)

I must admit I was very surprised when the queen gave permission for them to marry. I bet she is now wishing she had considered it more carefully. The royal family knew the sort of background Meghan came from and her previous marital history. They must have known how unsuitable she was for a royal prince.
I bet not a few people are saying,'I told you so!'.


----------



## Pepper (Jan 15, 2020)

It would have been worse for the Royals if Elizabeth had tried to interfere.  Much worse.


----------



## Rosemarie (Jan 15, 2020)

Pepper said:


> It would have been worse for the Royals if Elizabeth had tried to interfere.  Much worse.


Let us hope that lessons will be learned.


----------



## Catlady (Jan 15, 2020)

Rosemarie said:


> I must admit I was very surprised when *the queen gave permission for them to marry.* I bet she is now wishing she had considered it more carefully. The royal family knew the sort of background Meghan came from and her previous marital history. They must have known how unsuitable she was for a royal prince.
> I bet not a few people are saying,'I told you so!'.



Probably because Harry was so far down the succession line, I doubt she would have given the permission if he had been William.

Meghan's paternal side of the family are jerks, especially her father, we can't blame her for their shenanigans, but I did read that she divorced her husband AFTER she met Harry.  Someone that knew her said she has always been a social climber.


----------



## RadishRose (Jan 15, 2020)

charry said:


> she knew what she was getting into ,marrying a royal....
> but i read in the paper, that once someone tells her to do something, or there are rules...she does a-runner.....its the queen i feel sorry for....
> isnt she-also going to do voiceovers ?....,


She did do a voice over for Disney before Christmas. All of what she would have been paid went to the charity Elephants Without Borders.


----------



## charry (Jan 15, 2020)

RadishRose said:


> She did do a voice over for Disney before Christmas. All of what she would have been paid went to the charity Elephants Without Borders.





well good for her rose !


----------



## Wren (Jan 15, 2020)

I’ve always felt that, had the Queen not given her permission for the marriage, Harry would’ve gone ahead regardless, thus gaining the independence they have now been granted without the expense of the wedding, Frogmore Cottage, etc.


----------



## RadishRose (Jan 15, 2020)

Wren said:


> I’ve always felt that, had the Queen not given her permission for the marriage, Harry would’ve gone ahead regardless, thus gaining the independence they have now been granted without the expense of the wedding, Frogmore Cottage, etc.


I never thought of that @Wren. Interesting idea.


----------



## toffee (Jan 15, 2020)

think a tad sensitive to for a man who is in the limelight since the day he was born--
he needs to lighten up now they got what they both wanted ' when you marry a royal 
rules and regulations  come second nature -shame really he didnt sit and explain more ??

having their independence is a good thing -but that comes with paying out of your own pocket too,
once you break away -its all down to you -- !!


----------



## Catlady (Jan 15, 2020)

Wren said:


> I’ve always felt that, had the Queen not given her permission for the marriage, Harry would’ve gone ahead regardless, thus gaining the independence they have now been granted* without the expense of the wedding, Frogmore Cottage*, etc.


I wish we could see the future and avoid all those darn mistakes.  Anyway, Frogmore belongs to the Queen, the expenses to remodel were not wasted.  I'd like to know if the public had to pay for any of the expenses, I read that Meghan turned it into a fortress.


----------



## treeguy64 (Jan 15, 2020)

Maybe this is a case of, "If you can't say anything nice.....", so I'll apologize, beforehand, but, I don't give a rat's rear end about ANYTHING concerning these two people.  I said the exact same thing about any and all personal family dealings that any US politicians had, including US presidents, in the past, so don't attack me for being insensitive to our good friends across the pond.


----------



## applecruncher (Jan 15, 2020)

Rosemarie said:


> I must admit I was very surprised when the queen gave permission for them to marry. I bet she is now wishing she had considered it more carefully. The royal family knew the sort of background Meghan came from and her previous marital history. They must have known how unsuitable she was for a royal prince.
> I bet not a few people are saying,'I told you so!'.



Specifically what do you mean?


----------



## charry (Jan 15, 2020)

applecruncher said:


> Specifically what do you mean?




rosemarie means........the queen giving her permission for harry to marry a commoner....its not normally allowed.......applecruncher.....


----------



## applecruncher (Jan 15, 2020)

Catlady said:


> Probably because Harry was so far down the succession line, I doubt she would have given the permission if he had been William.
> 
> Meghan's paternal side of the family are jerks, especially her father, we can't blame her for their shenanigans, but I did read that she divorced her husband AFTER she met Harry.  Someone that knew her said she has always been a social climber.



Source?? Where did you read such garbage? 

If you check facts you'll find out that Megan and her first husband divorced in 2013.  She met Harry on a blind date arranged by a friend in July of 2016 - over THREE YEARS LATER.


----------



## charry (Jan 15, 2020)

Pepper said:


> It would have been worse for the Royals if Elizabeth had tried to interfere.  Much worse.





Elizabeth rules pepper.....


----------



## applecruncher (Jan 15, 2020)

Catlady said:


> They were thinking about moving to Los Angeles, near her mother Gloria.  I thought the local police has to give them security.  No?



Doria (not Gloria).


----------



## charry (Jan 15, 2020)

applecruncher said:


> Doria (not Gloria).




gloria......(doria is her nickname )....

are you  american AC


just looked.....yes you are.......!

i think the brits know slightly more than you......dont you ?


----------



## drifter (Jan 15, 2020)

To advise them or pretend I know what's best is above my pay grade and inclination. The Queen Mother has weathered many storms
and has the wisdom and compassion to handle this one. Kids at whatever age will sometime still be kids.


----------



## applecruncher (Jan 15, 2020)

Rosemarie said:


> I must admit I was very surprised when the queen gave permission for them to marry. I bet she is now wishing she had considered it more carefully. The royal family knew the sort of background Meghan came from and her previous marital history. They must have known how unsuitable she was for a royal prince.
> I bet not a few people are saying,'I told you so!'.



Rosemarie, what do you mean by unsuitable?
I'm asking Rosemarie, in case be anyone gets confused or lost.


----------



## Pepper (Jan 15, 2020)

charry said:


> Elizabeth rules pepper.....


Of course she does, but I should have been more clear.  I meant if she had interfered or not permitted a marriage public outcry would have been huge.  Her interference with Margaret and Peter Townsend is still an unpleasant memory.  Diana won't soon be forgotten.  It is the 21st Century and Elizabeth is a modern, intelligent woman.  If the Queen had interfered with her grandson, the uproar would have been calamitous and Harry probably would have married her anyway, so the ugliness would have been all for nought.


----------



## Catlady (Jan 15, 2020)

Sorry about the name mixup @applecruncher , no need to chop off my head, you never got anybody's name wrong?.  Yes, it's Doria!  Re the leaving the husband for Harry, I honestly don't remember where/how I got that info.

Here's an article about Meghan, I am impressed, she was/is quite a woman!

https://www.goodhousekeeping.com/life/a48090/meghan-markle-facts/


----------



## Pepper (Jan 15, 2020)




----------



## Packerjohn (Jan 15, 2020)

I see in the media that the Prime Minister of Canada, always a clean shaved type of guy, is now sporting a dirty face beard.  Bet that he is jealous that Harry is getting all the attention.  Guess that millionaire prime ministers too have their problems.  Ah!  the life of a celebrity!  All that money but no peace & quiet.  Kind of reminds me of John Lennon & Yoko Ono; wanting to be left alone after all those "sleep Ins".  Can't have your cake & eat it too; says this ole' packer!


----------



## Catlady (Jan 15, 2020)

Packerjohn said:


> I see in the media that the Prime Minister of Canada, always a clean shaved type of guy, is now sporting a dirty face beard.



I think he's very handsome, and even more so with the facial hair


----------



## RadishRose (Jan 15, 2020)

me too.


----------



## applecruncher (Jan 15, 2020)

charry said:


> I think someone should calm down !!....



I think someone needs to stay on topic, mind her own business and stop playing internet psychologist.


----------



## applecruncher (Jan 15, 2020)

Yes, Trudeau IS handsome!


----------



## Pepper (Jan 15, 2020)

drifter said:


> The Queen Mother has weathered many storms
> and has the wisdom and compassion to handle this one.


She is not the Queen Mother, she is the Queen.  Her mother, also named Elizabeth, was Queen Mother.


----------



## Pepper (Jan 15, 2020)

Both of the PM's parents were extremely gorgeous.  Just a chip off the old blocks.  See next post:


----------



## Pepper (Jan 15, 2020)




----------



## george-alfred (Jan 15, 2020)

*The majority of people here are really cheesed off with these two -I say let em go and let us try and get back to normal we are having evertime we turn the tv on and the media are having a ball--I gave it two years when they wed.*


----------



## Catlady (Jan 15, 2020)

What can I say, I like gossip, and don't see anything wrong with it as long as it is true and not malicious.  I don't know where this one gossip falls.  Trudeau's father was 30 years older than his mother, and there's gossip that Justin may be Fidel Castro's love child with his mother.


----------



## applecruncher (Jan 15, 2020)

george-alfred said:


> *The majority of people here are really cheesed off with these two -I say let em go and let us try and get back to normal we are having evertime we turn the tv on and the media are having a ball--I gave it two years when they wed.*



So...you predict divorce in 3 months? Not gonna happen.


----------



## george-alfred (Jan 15, 2020)

*I didn't predict divorce*


----------



## Lvstotrvl (Jan 15, 2020)

Sounds like she had a wonderful life before Harry, here’s hoping it continues for both of them.


----------



## RadishRose (Jan 15, 2020)

Catlady said:


> Sorry about the name mixup @applecruncher , no need to chop off my head, you never got anybody's name wrong?.  Yes, it's Doria!  Re the leaving the husband for Harry, I honestly don't remember where/how I got that info.
> 
> Here's an article about Meghan, I am impressed, she was/is quite a woman!
> 
> https://www.goodhousekeeping.com/life/a48090/meghan-markle-facts/


 Interesting article. Now I know why they dislike Meghan-
Not because she's Bi- Racial
Not because she's American
Not because she's Divorced

It's because she's Catholic! Of course- I had forgotten the royal ban on Catholics.

_"LONDON — The U.K. government has proposed a new law that would *allow members of the British royal family to marry Catholics* without forfeiting their claim to the throne — *but Prince Charles, the current heir to the throne, is reportedly unhappy with this idea."
*
https://www.ncregister.com/daily-news/no-catholic-kings-and-queens-at-buckingham-palace_


----------



## applecruncher (Jan 15, 2020)

Lvstotrvl said:


> Sounds like she had a wonderful life before Harry, here’s hoping it continues for both of them.



Yes! She has plenty of her own money, a career, beauty, lots of friends. Some are spinning it like she was on the verge of being broke and bumping into walls.


----------



## Catlady (Jan 15, 2020)

RadishRose said:


> Interesting article. Now I know why they dislike Meghan-
> Not because she's Bi- Racial
> Not because she's American
> Not because she's Divorced
> ...



Could easily be a* mixture of ALL of them*. 

Meghan also didn't make herself easily liked by the public or the royals by breaking a lot of the (sometimes silly) royal protocols, seems she has a dislike of rules.  So do I, but I would have never married a royal and having to live under a microscope.  And, she knew what it would be like, she dated Harry for two years before tying the knot.

https://www.ajc.com/entertainment/c...relationship-timeline/YOoadcrxmfwcW3HBcnCdBK/


----------



## gennie (Jan 15, 2020)

toffee said:


> Their staff in the UK feel totally let down on the news of the move --
> if Canada have them living there' then I say they can foot the security bill for them both ….
> Charles is none to happy about it as he has spent millions on them ' William has tried to shake
> his hand but harry refuses still -families for you …
> ...


Refusing to shake his brother's hand!  So you can still be a jerk even though you have fame, fortune, good breeding AND royal blood.  Amazing.


----------



## gennie (Jan 15, 2020)

If Harry actually did refuse to shake his brother's hand it proves that even wealth, fame, good breeding AND royal blood cannot overcome the tendency to be a jerk.


----------



## Pam (Jan 16, 2020)

RadishRose said:


> Interesting article. Now I know why they dislike Meghan-
> Not because she's Bi- Racial
> Not because she's American
> Not because she's Divorced
> ...




That came into law in 2013. Members of the Royal family can marry Catholics without forfeiting their claim to the throne. " _New rules on royal succession have come into force, removing male bias and discrimination against Roman Catholics.
The new rules also allow members of the Royal Family to marry a Roman Catholic and become king or queen.
However, a Roman Catholic royal still cannot become the monarch.

The act also replaces the Royal Marriages Act 1772 and means that only the first six in line to the throne need the Queen's consent to marry."_


https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-32073399 
http://www.legislation.gov.uk/ukpga/2013/20/section/2/enacted


----------



## toffee (Jan 16, 2020)

lol my hubby saids the same treeguy ' well said - we are not royals either but brits dont 
like all the under handedness of whats happening


----------



## saintdave (Jan 16, 2020)

Media fodder. I agree with treeguy. In most cases we are spoon fed by said media and people swallow it readily. We only ever really see them on well rehearsed "duties", so it's impossible for us to truly gauge what they are about. I don't buy into any of it. The only time I have paid attention to Harry was on his visit to Australia to open the Invictus games. I was impressed, but I'm not going to pretend for one moment to know or judge him (or his wife).


----------



## CrackerJack (Jan 16, 2020)

The only one my heart reaches out to is the little babby!!! I aways feel sad for the children and Royalty too as despite their priveleges they are human with hearts and feelings whether they are right or wrong impo.

Im sick of the scenario and the media hype in full throttle as per...harks back to the Charles and Diana days.


----------



## CrackerJack (Jan 16, 2020)

I am also sick to the stomach and my BP is rising as I type of this division about the Anglican church and the Catholic church its an antiquated antideluvian split harking back to Tudor times and should be eliminated from our present day National structure, imo.

Gonna tak e a BP pill...


----------



## RadishRose (Jan 16, 2020)

Pam said:


> That came into law in 2013. Members of the Royal family can marry Catholics without forfeiting their claim to the throne. " _New rules on royal succession have come into force, removing male bias and discrimination against Roman Catholics.
> The new rules also allow members of the Royal Family to marry a Roman Catholic and become king or queen.
> However, a Roman Catholic royal still cannot become the monarch.
> 
> ...


Thanks, Pam!
Do you think most of the general populace have revised their feelings because of the new law, or have long forgotten the Catholic thing on their own?


----------



## saintdave (Jan 17, 2020)

Henry VIII would turning in his grave. Al that hassle to create a new religion....


----------



## Camper6 (Jan 17, 2020)

Members of the Commonwealth are allowed to go to members Commonwealth and work there with just a passport.
That's why they are going to live in Canada.  It's a good move.
Think about it.  With all the conspiracies and talk about money.
My feelings about it are that he just wants to have his own family life without constant photographers and the press around.
I can't say I blame him.
He inherited his share of his mothers estate.
We don't have to have a benefit stag for Harry and Meghan.


----------



## applecruncher (Jan 17, 2020)

saintdave said:


> Media fodder. I agree with treeguy. In most cases we are spoon fed by said media and people swallow it readily. We only ever really see them on well rehearsed "duties", so it's impossible for us to truly gauge what they are about. I don't buy into any of it. The only time I have paid attention to Harry was on his visit to Australia to open the Invictus games. I was impressed, but I'm not going to pretend for one moment to know or judge him (or his wife).



Can't blame it all on the "media". People often make things up, pull stuff out of the air and run with it.


----------



## Catlady (Jan 17, 2020)

Camper6 said:


> My feelings about it are that he just wants to have his own family life without* constant photographers and the press around.*
> I can't say I blame him.



He'll never get rid of them, royal or not, he's a famous person.


----------



## Camper6 (Jan 17, 2020)

Catlady said:


> He'll never get rid of them, royal or not, he's a famous person.


When he's in Canada he can.  He can live in his own place.


----------



## JustBonee (Jan 17, 2020)

Camper6 said:


> When he's in Canada he can.  He can live in his own place.



Same in the US also  ...   the gossip rags have way too many people to follow,       and will not be interested in what they do.


----------



## Catlady (Jan 17, 2020)

They were talking about them on PBS last night.  It sounds like initially they'll live in Canada and then come to the US, no timeline given.


----------



## RadishRose (Jan 17, 2020)

Her mom lives in Los Angeles, so I imagine they'll be here often.


----------



## Catlady (Jan 17, 2020)

RadishRose said:


> Her mom lives in Los Angeles, so I imagine they'll be here often.


You mean,  Gloria?    Oooops, Doria, my head was spared once, don't want to push my luck.


----------



## Butterfly (Jan 17, 2020)

saintdave said:


> Henry VIII would turning in his grave. Al that hassle to create a new religion....



Henry VIII didn't give a hoot about the religion.  He only wanted to dump the Catholic faith so he coud dump Catherine of Aragon and be free to marry Anne Boleyn.  A nice side effect was that he was then able to raid monasteries for their wealth and also get rid of some assorted inconvenient Catholics while grabbing their wealth, too.


----------



## gennie (Jan 17, 2020)

saintdave said:


> Henry VIII would turning in his grave. Al that hassle to create a new religion....


Turning he would be.  Like a wheel.  He had such good reasons to split from the Catholics.  

Sorry, can't find a meme for sarcasm


----------



## Pepper (Jan 17, 2020)




----------



## applecruncher (Jan 17, 2020)

Catlady said:


> You mean,  Gloria?    Oooops, Doria, my head was spared once, don't want to push my luck.


Putting your head aside and pushing your luck wherever , supposedly Doria is a nickname. That's the BS story someone else pulled out of the air.   Or maybe it was something they read about but can't remember where.


----------



## Catlady (Jan 17, 2020)

applecruncher said:


> Putting your head aside and pushing your luck wherever , supposedly Doria is a nickname. That's the BS story someone else pulled out of the air.  Or maybe it was *something they read about but can't remember where*.


Well, my memory is not perfect, in fact it's quite bad.  You have to admit that Gloria and Doria are quite similar.

As to the story I can't remember, there's a LOT to remember about Meghan, she's had quite a life in her short 38 years.  To be frank, I am ambivalent about her, don't hate her or like her.  I do think she's beautiful and I like that she's a feminist and supposedly loves animals.  I like the fact that she has ambition and is a go-getter.  As to what I don't like, it's all in the news, I don't know how true all those stories are, but that's all I have to go by.  The worst is the story that she abuses the help.  I've read that how you treat service people is a signal of your true character.  I wasn't there so don't know.  For Harry's sake, let's hope it all works out for them.


----------



## Catlady (Jan 17, 2020)

Such a beautiful family!  Kate has come out and said there won't be any more children.  She's got one of each and a spare boy, that's good enough. ❤


----------



## terry123 (Jan 17, 2020)

They want to be on their own then let them. That means earning a living for yourselves and paying your own bills and security needs.  I never cared for her or Harry either.  Just my opinion but I think she wants her cake and eat it too.  Read several articles about how she treated people that served her.  A lot of them probably not true but probably some are close to the truth.  So she can go back to acting and Harry can do whatever he can.  I noticed the Queen did not use their titles in speaking about them.  So maybe she will take their titles away which would be right since they don't want them.  Was not impressed with her acting in "Suits" but I did like the series.


----------



## Wren (Jan 18, 2020)

Catlady said:


> Such a beautiful family!  Kate has come out and said there won't be any more children.  She's got one of each and a spare boy, that's good enough. ❤



I doubt they would have time with all the extra ribbons to cut now Harry and Meghan have done a bunk !


----------



## Laurie (Jan 18, 2020)

I'm afraid most of this is speculation, largely unfounded.

This was not an "emergency summit" simply Grandma knocking a few family heads together.

I'll wager there are still one or two grandmas in the US capable of similar action!

Nothing has been decided.  HM has made her wishes known and household officials will report back to her on how her wishes will be implemented, such reports to be made sooner rather than later.

Incidentally, unless it is a very peculiar sort of democracy, in is not up to the Canadian PM to decide whether Canada should pay for their security, but his voters! 

Perhaps one of our Canadian friends could clarify this?

Such a proposal is unlikely to find wholehearted approval in the nether regions of Quebec I think!


----------



## toffee (Jan 18, 2020)

he is a dish alright mmmmm


----------



## saintdave (Jan 18, 2020)

it'll all blow over soon. You can only spin something out for so long. The reason I mentioned good old Henry VIII was his anger at the Pope for not granting him a divorce from his catholic wife, so he up and started his own Church of England (now Anglican) and immediately (as head of said church) granted himself a divorce. Canny little fella he was.


----------



## Laurie (Jan 18, 2020)

*immediately (as head of said church) granted himself a divorce. Canny little fella he was.   *

He didn't.  While he is technically head of the church the Archbishop of Canterbury though appointed by the sovereign,  is in charge.

I think you are being overly optimistic in saying itbwill blow over soon.

I had a blazing tow with my son over it yesterday, and I doubt that either of us will change soon.

People will remember, and discuss, it just as they do Diana, and the abdication crisis. 

You will even find people with diametrically opposed views on the execution of King Charles, and there are pubs here in Scotland where they still pass their whisky over the water jug before drinking (to the King over the water).


----------



## Laurie (Jan 19, 2020)

Well, the results are in.

A dignified and firm response from the Queen and I think she will have achieved most of what she wanted.

The "Sussex Royal" website must remain,a concern, but DDOS on a regular basis should not be too hard to achieve if it becomes necessary.

For those who haven't seen the detail, briefly there will be no part time, half and half royals.

They will give up *all* royal duties, though retaining private patronages, and will lose their "Highness" titles.  Harry will remain a Prince, but she will stay a duchess.

Not only will they not receive another penny from the public purse, but they will also have to repay the $1.5 million of taxpayers money they spent on redecorating Frogmate Cottage.  They will retain the use of the Cottage, but it is  "Grace and favour" apartment of which the Queen has several at her disposal, some of them occupied by non-royals'

Hopefully they will spend much of the time in Canada as Canadians are pretty friendly and tolerant folk as any draft dodger will tell you!

She will swan around North America while he trails in her wake like the lap dog he is already becoming.

There is still the upcoming court case but the Mail, a Murdoch paper, will be under pressure to make a "no liability" out of court settlement.

They will become a footnote of history like the Windsors, though he, at least, was briefly on the throne.

If she thinks the press are bad now, she ain't seen nothing yet.

While he will indulgently be permitted to whore around like his uncle, if she so much as catches a waiter's eye across a restaurant the red tops will be screaming impropriety.

They've got a hard row to hoe, of their own making.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jan 19, 2020)

_"Que será, será  
 Whatever will be, will be ..." - _Jay Livingston and Ray Evans


----------



## Wren (Jan 19, 2020)

I was pleased to hear the couple are repaying the restoration cost of Frogmore Cottage, and hope they will pay for their own security as they travel around the world, those were the two things that seemed way out of line to me

The decision was handled badly but I don’t blame them at all for wanting out, hopefully the dust will settle eventually and, although they will always have the press to contend with, they can live a more normal life where their children are not parodied as chimps, as happened with baby Archie as soon as he was born, and they don’t have the press flying over their home in helicopters taking photos, as also occurred hounding them from their home, I wish them well


----------



## saintdave (Jan 19, 2020)

Fair enough Laurie. We're all entitled to our opinion. It's sad that you got into a blazing row with your son- not worth it. Henry hadn't appointed anyone as head of the church at the beginning. Anyway .... growing up my mother always reminded me about the things I shouldn't get into discussions about and I think I'll add the Royals to that.


----------



## toffee (Jan 19, 2020)

well I hope they enjoy their move to Canada ' really not interested where they lay their hat tbh '
the only thing concerns me is the falling out of the 2 brothers ..but maybe in time who knows …


----------



## Laurie (Jan 19, 2020)

toffee said:


> well I hope they enjoy their move to Canada ' really not interested where they lay their hat tbh '
> the only thing concerns me is the falling out of the 2 brothers ..but maybe in time who knows …



I don't think it is the brothers who have fallen out but their wives, a far more intractable problem!  Harry and Catherine used to be as close as a natural brother and sister.  You never see evidence of that now.


----------



## WhatInThe (Jan 19, 2020)

Sometimes family means only the same last name or dna. That's it period

That being said I'm glad to see Harry and Meghan go for it on their own. Too many families in general have members/hangers on that don't want to do it on their own waiting until they are forced out. Sometimes it's just best to detach or separate one's self from the situation.

I have to wonder though when this family/reality tv drama makes headline news. That is what I don't understand. The subject matter I get.


----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 19, 2020)

*A few hours ago...*


----------



## Catlady (Jan 19, 2020)

Laurie said:


> I don't think it is the brothers who have fallen out but their wives, a far more intractable problem!  Harry and Catherine used to be as close as a natural brother and sister.  You never see evidence of that now.


I heard that the Queen invited both brothers to a lunch before the ''emergency meeting''.  Harry accepted but William did not.  Maybe William is tired of all the Sussex shenanigans and was too angry to have lunch with granny and little brother?


----------



## Laurie (Jan 20, 2020)

Catlady said:


> I heard that the Queen invited both brothers to a lunch before the ''emergency meeting''.  Harry accepted but William did not.  Maybe William is tired of all the Sussex shenanigans and was too angry to have lunch with granny and little brother?



Rot!

The Queen does not "invite", she commands, and it would be a brave member of the Royal Household who refuses, from her husband down to Young Archie.

The Queen, as she should, shows a charming public face, but she's her mother's daughter, and Elizabeth of Glamis was a woman of Steel.


----------



## saintdave (Jan 20, 2020)

I agree with WIT- a TV reality drama. It will blow over. With so much media attention on so many different things happening in so many different places ... you get what I mean. Here in Australia we have a major problem with bush fires raging, people dying, a billion wild animals lost. Take your pick of interest. In the U.S where does the royal drama play out against Mr Trump's impeachment. Let's get our priorities in place.  Laurie- you are obviously a staunch monarchist and welcome to your opinion and this I respect. However, it does not make you right!!! People nowadays have shorter attention spans due to so much happening around them. Instant news 24/7. Social media 24/7.  Give me sport any day.


----------



## pleinmont (Jan 20, 2020)

I am a Royalist, but I am now sick to death of hearing about Harry and Megan, there are many much more important news items, which should be covered.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jan 20, 2020)

pleinmont said:


> I am a Royalist, but I am now sick to death of hearing about Harry and Megan, there are many more much important news items, which should be covered.


----------



## applecruncher (Jan 20, 2020)

Catlady said:


> I heard that the Queen invited both brothers to a lunch before the ''emergency meeting''.  Harry accepted but William did not.  Maybe William is tired of all the Sussex shenanigans and was too angry to have lunch with granny and little brother?



And where/when did you hear this? 
Was it the same source where you read or heard about Meghan supposedly leaving her ex-husband for Harry...3 years before she even met Harry?


----------



## Catlady (Jan 20, 2020)

Deleted


----------



## AnnieA (Jan 20, 2020)

Rosemarie said:


> I must admit I was very surprised when the queen gave permission for them to marry. I bet she is now wishing she had considered it more carefully. The royal family knew the sort of background Meghan came from and her previous marital history. They must have known how unsuitable she was for a royal prince.
> I bet not a few people are saying,'I told you so!'.



I'm more surprised that it was allowed to move so fast.  You know she was vetted and the Markles' messes were clearly evident before the marriage though I doubt anyone expected their blow-ups to be as bad as they eventually played/are still playing out.  Her social climbing and habit of discarding friends were also evident.

The queen should've hooked her up with some sort of theatre executive type job in London and required them to wait a year or two before marrying.  But I think her age came into play there.   And speaking of age, the wedding is when I lost respect for her in her new role.   A divorced, mid 30s bride in a virginal blusher veil was ridiculous looking and tacky imo.  That threw protocol completely out the window in a world that's protocol driven.


----------



## StarSong (Jan 20, 2020)

AnnieA said:


> I'm more surprised that it was allowed to move so fast.  You know she was vetted and the Markle's messes were clearly evident before the marriage though I doubt anyone expected their blow-ups to be as bad as they eventually played/are still playing out.  Her social climbing and habit of discarding friends were also evident.
> 
> The queen should've hooked her up with some sort of theatre executive type job in London and required them to wait a year or two before marrying.  But I think her age came into play there.   And speaking of age, the wedding is when I lost respect for her in her new role.   *A divorced, mid 30s bride in a virginal blusher veil was ridiculous looking and tacky imo.  That threw protocol completely out the window in a world that's protocol driven.*


If only virgins and sweet young things wore bridal veils and wedding gowns, David's Bridal would have gone out of business over 50 years ago.


----------



## applecruncher (Jan 20, 2020)

Catlady said:


> Deleted


----------



## Catlady (Jan 20, 2020)

applecruncher said:


> And where/when did you hear this?
> Was it the same source where you read or heard about Meghan supposedly leaving her ex-husband for Harry...3 years before she even met Harry?



From now on I will make note of my ''sources'' before I post something.  I don't remember where I heard about the lunch, but here's  a post I found.  I couldn't read the whole article, you have to register for it.  The emergency meeting was for 2pm. 
The article appeared at  the telegraph.co.uk 7 days ago.  Title = Staff banished, and a calming lunch  (Link won't take)
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
7 days ago - Staff had been told to prepare the Long Library, used to house a bowling alley and where, as children, Princes _William_ and _Harry_ would take tea while staying at the _Queen's_ Norfolk estate. ... It is thought the _Queen_, the Prince of Wales and the Duke of Sussex had _lunch_ together before Prince _William_ arrived at 1.45pm.
https://www.telegraph.co.uk/royal-family/2020/01/13/sandringham-summit-happened/


----------



## applecruncher (Jan 20, 2020)

Catlady said:


> From now on I will make note of my ''sources'' before I post something.  I don't remember where I heard about the lunch, but here's  a post I found.  I couldn't read the whole article, you have to register for it.  The emergency meeting was for 2pm.
> The article appeared at  the telegraph.co.uk 7 days ago.  Title = Staff banished, and a calming lunch  (Link won't take)
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 7 days ago - Staff had been told to prepare the Long Library, used to house a bowling alley and where, as children, Princes _William_ and _Harry_ would take tea while staying at the _Queen's_ Norfolk estate. ... It is thought the _Queen_, the Prince of Wales and the Duke of Sussex had _lunch_ together before Prince _William_ arrived at 1.45pm.
> https://www.telegraph.co.uk/royal-family/2020/01/13/sandringham-summit-happened/


----------



## fuzzybuddy (Jan 20, 2020)

Harry is 6th in line to be King. The odds he'll be King are extremely remote. Half the people in the UK wouldn't mind abolishing the monarchy, while the other 50 % are for keeping the monarchy. The press in the UK has always been intrusive, and persistent. When you put all these factors together, maybe staying in the family business isn't that attractive. I don't know, Unfortunately I never met the Sussexs. What ever they do, the press coverage seems ungodly excessive. Harry is actually now a minor royal- his highest rank was being the "Spare". What Harry and his wife do   is not going to change the world- nor the monarchy.  It seems he just wants to be left alone, for a life on his own.


----------



## Laurie (Jan 20, 2020)

In his latest public appearance he appeared just like a petulant teenager whining how unfair it all is.


----------



## Wren (Jan 20, 2020)

I thought it was mean of them to strip Harry of his military titles, he served his country spending 
10 years in the army where he undertook two operational tours of Afghanistan and qualified as an Apache helicopter commander. His career came to an end in June 2015.
While working as a royal, Harry founded the Invictus Games, a competition for injured, sick and wounded Armed Forces personnel and veterans.


----------



## RadishRose (Jan 20, 2020)

Wren said:


> I thought it was mean of them to strip Harry of his military titles, he served his country spending
> 10 years in the army where he undertook two operational tours of Afghanistan and qualified as an Apache helicopter commander. His career came to an end in June 2015.
> While working as a royal, Harry founded the Invictus Games, a competition for injured, sick and wounded Armed Forces personnel and veterans.


I didn't know they did that! Wow, that's low.


----------



## StarSong (Jan 20, 2020)

Not sure how this is playing out in England and the rest of the UK, but this episode hasn't made the monarchy look particularly kindly, compassionate or appealing stateside.


----------



## Catlady (Jan 20, 2020)

According to this article, Harry and Meghan didn't expect to lose as much as they have.  They probably thought they could have their cake and eat it, too, halfway in and out of royalty.

https://www.yahoo.com/news/harry-meghans-hard-exit-131515088.html


----------



## Wren (Jan 21, 2020)

Catlady said:


> According to this article, Harry and Meghan didn't expect to lose as much as they have.  They probably thought they could have their cake and eat it, too, halfway in and out of royalty.


It did seem that way and I agree, it was misguided of them but Harry’s Military titles were well earned and, I would’ve thought, a separate issue to the financial side of things, ten years is a long time out of a young man’s life and personally I think he should’ve been allowed to keep his titles


----------



## C'est Moi (Jan 21, 2020)

Wren said:


> It did seem that way and I agree, it was misguided of them but Harry’s Military titles were well earned and, I would’ve thought a separate issue to the financial side of things, ten years is a long time out of a young man’s life and personally I think he should’ve been allowed to keep his titles


I guess I don't understand how that military title thing works in GB.   According to the quoted article, Harry "inherited" the titles from Prince Phillip.     

_The prince, who served as a helicopter pilot in Afghanistan, will give up his military titles, including captain general of the Royal Marines, which could be painful to him, according to people with ties to the family. _*He inherited those titles from his grandfather Prince Philip and has defined himself through his military service. *


----------



## Wren (Jan 21, 2020)

C'est Moi said:


> I guess I don't understand how that military title thing works in GB.   According to the quoted article, Harry "inherited" the titles from Prince Phillip.
> *He inherited those titles from his grandfather Prince Philip and has defined himself through his military service. *


I may be wrong but I think it’s only one title inherited from Prince Phillip

As part of the new arrangement, Buckingham Palace said Harry will give up being Honorary Air Commandant Royal Air Force Honington and Commodore-in-Chief of Small Ships and Divings.

*He will also lose the title Captain General of the Royal Marines, a role he was given by Queen Elizabeth in 2017, succeeding Prince Philip.*

Although Harry is a retired Armed Service personnel member, the new deal also prevents him from wearing his military uniform at public events, including Trooping the Colour and Remembrance Sunday at the cenotaph

The next time he is at a military event he should be in civilian clothes because he is no longer involved with any military units


----------



## Laurie (Jan 21, 2020)

Wren said:


> I thought it was mean of them to strip Harry of his military titles, he served his country spending
> 10 years in the army where he undertook two operational tours of Afghanistan and qualified as an Apache helicopter commander. His career came to an end in June 2015.
> While working as a royal, Harry founded the Invictus Games, a competition for injured, sick and wounded Armed Forces personnel and veterans.



They haven't stripped him of his military titles, like any other officer he goes on the retired list.

What he has lost, quite rightly, is his honorary titles.   He cannot be Captain General of the Royal Marines if he's going to spend half his time abroad, nor can he be Colonel in Chief of various regiments if he is not available to grace mess functions and present awards.

Speaking personally, as a vet, I see nothing wrong in this.


----------



## Wren (Jan 21, 2020)

I stand corrected, thanks for explaining it Laurie


----------



## rgp (Jan 21, 2020)

BTW.....what is Harry's last name ? We keep hearing Megan Markle this & that.....isn't she Mrs. [his last name] ?


----------



## Catlady (Jan 21, 2020)

rgp said:


> BTW.....what is Harry's last name ? We keep hearing Megan Markle this & that.....isn't she Mrs. [his last name] ?



GREAT question!

I had to look it up.  I thought it would be Mountbatten or Windsor.  But, this is all that Wikipedia had to say, I'm confused, no last name?  =

"His parents announced their second son's name would officially be Prince Henry Charles Albert David, but that he would be known as _Harry_ to his family and friends "


----------



## Catlady (Jan 21, 2020)

Okay, here it is, finally found it =

"In accordance with law and custom in the English-speaking world, the *surname* Mountbatten-Windsor belongs to all male-line descendants of Queen Elizabeth II and *Prince* Philip, and is *used* by them if and when a *surname* is needed. "


----------



## rgp (Jan 21, 2020)

Catlady said:


> Okay, here it is, finally found it =
> 
> "In accordance with law and custom in the English-speaking world, the *surname* Mountbatten-Windsor belongs to all male-line descendants of Queen Elizabeth II and *Prince* Philip, and is *used* by them if and when a *surname* is needed. "




  Ah-Ha...Thanks for the reply ........and all your hard work...


----------



## RadishRose (Jan 21, 2020)




----------



## JustBonee (Jan 21, 2020)

... that was one funny movie!  ...    maybe Harry & Meghan  can do a  2020  redo


----------



## RadishRose (Jan 21, 2020)

It's one of my favorites! A Meg & Harry re-do, LOL..


----------



## Laurie (Jan 21, 2020)

Catlady said:


> Okay, here it is, finally found it =
> 
> "In accordance with law and custom in the English-speaking world, the *surname* Mountbatten-Windsor belongs to all male-line descendants of Queen Elizabeth II and *Prince* Philip, and is *used* by them if and when a *surname* is needed. "



That is the politically sanitised version!

The Queen is actually a Saxe Coburg Gotha from her Great Great Great Grandfather, but since she is of a generation where wives took their husband's name on marriage, she became a Battenberg, as are all her male progeny.

Always remember they are German usurpers, and the direct descendant of Llewellyn the Great still lives in North Wales, and the direct descendant of Bonnie Prince Charlie is still in sanctuary in France. Not for nothing is France known as "The Auld Alliance"!

Must go now; I believe Special Branch are at the door!


----------



## RadishRose (Jan 21, 2020)

Prince Philip is a member of the House of Schleswig-Holstein-Sonderburg-Glücksburg, known as the House of Glücksburg, so the Surname Schleswig-Holstein-Sonderburg-Glücksburg. 

How and why did Greece end up with a Danish king?

So how did he end up being born in Greece and with the last name of Montbatten. Isn't he Danish?

Honestly, I tried to reseach this, but it's so confusing! Point me in the right direction, someone?


----------



## Catlady (Jan 21, 2020)

RR, this is what I found in Wikipedia

Prince Philip of Greece and Denmark was born in Mon Repos on the Greek island of Corfu on 10 June 1921, the only son and fifth and final child of Prince Andrew of Greece and Denmark and Princess Alice of Battenberg.[3] A member of the House of Schleswig-Holstein-Sonderburg-Glücksburg, itself a branch of the House of Oldenburg, he was a prince of both Greece and Denmark by virtue of his patrilineal descent from George I of Greece and Christian IX of Denmark, and he was from birth in the line of succession to both thrones; the 1953 Succession Act removed his family branch's succession rights in Denmark.[4] Philip's four elder sisters were Margarita, Theodora, Cecilie, and Sophie. He was baptised in the Greek Orthodox rite at St. George's Church in the Old Fortress in Corfu.

Shortly after Philip's birth, his maternal grandfather, Prince Louis of Battenberg, then known as Louis Mountbatten, Marquess of Milford Haven, died in London. Louis was a naturalised British citizen, who, after a career in the Royal Navy, had renounced his German titles and adopted the surname Mountbatten—an Anglicised version of Battenberg—during the First World War, owing to anti-German sentiment in the United Kingdom. After visiting London for the memorial, Philip and his mother returned to Greece where Prince Andrew had remained behind to command an army division embroiled in the Greco-Turkish War (1919–1922)

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Prince_Philip,_Duke_of_Edinburgh


----------



## JustBonee (Jan 21, 2020)

Laurie said:


> That is the politically sanitised version!
> 
> The Queen is actually a Saxe Coburg Gotha from her Great Great Great Grandfather, but since she is of a generation where wives took their husband's name on marriage, she became a Battenberg, as are all her male progeny.
> 
> ...



.....  ???

Harry can't go by 'Prince' in this country either,   or there could be copyright infringement issues from  Prince's Estate.  ...LOL


----------



## AnnieA (Jan 21, 2020)

I think we haven't heard the Queen's ruling on what's behind the heart of it all ...the branding of "Sussex Royal."   She's had other members of the family profit from their family connections and hasn't been happy with it.    Peter Phillips just rolled out an ad campaign selling milk in China that's totally corny but is earning him who knows how much.

The reason I think this is the crux of the problem is that the word broke in December that Harry and Meghan had applied in June 2019 to trademark everything from baby clothes to media outlets using Sussex Royal.     In their pre-emptive announcement that they wanted to be part-time Royals, one of their grievances was that they weren't allowed to make their own money.     $35 millionish for the wedding (more than William and Catherine), official trips to Africa, Morocco and Oceania, Meghan's extravagant wardrobe funded by Charles, completely remodeled home that didn't cost them a penny, millions in security paid for ...and those are just the big ticket items.  Yet they complain that they can't make their own money? Something Harry has never been seen to worry about and that Meghan knew was verboten before she married.  They supposedly have a combined net worth of 30-40 million USD, but spending as they have the first 20 months of their marriage, they'll run through that super quickly.   They've been living the lives of billionaires so the odd 30 million won't go far.

The trademarking indicates plans to cash in on the cachet of being Royal on a massive scale, and I don't think the Queen should go for it.  I think the Sussex Royal trademarking is what's behind the titles/HRH thing that's already been announced, but the final verdict on using that name hasn't yet been announced.


----------



## Butterfly (Jan 21, 2020)

Laurie said:


> That is the politically sanitised version!
> 
> The Queen is actually a Saxe Coburg Gotha from her Great Great Great Grandfather, but since she is of a generation where wives took their husband's name on marriage, she became a Battenberg, as are all her male progeny.
> 
> ...



Wikipedia says their last name is now officially Windsor:

"The *name* was *changed* from Saxe-Coburg and Gotha to the English *Windsor* (from *Windsor* Castle) in 1917 because of anti-German sentiment in the British Empire during World War I. There have been four British monarchs of the *house* of *Windsor* to date: three kings and the present queen, Elizabeth II. "


----------



## Rosemarie (Jan 22, 2020)

Laurie said:


> In his latest public appearance he appeared just like a petulant teenager whining how unfair it all is.


Yes, that is very true. I think most of us have lost sympathy with him now. He's made his bed, now he must lie in it.


----------



## Rosemarie (Jan 22, 2020)

Butterfly said:


> Wikipedia says their last name is now officially Windsor:
> 
> "The *name* was *changed* from Saxe-Coburg and Gotha to the English *Windsor* (from *Windsor* Castle) in 1917 because of anti-German sentiment in the British Empire during World War I. There have been four British monarchs of the *house* of *Windsor* to date: three kings and the present queen, Elizabeth II. "


I've never understood all this about the royal family being German. The English are mostly Saxon and where did the Saxons come from? Yes, that's right...Germany!


----------



## Laurie (Jan 22, 2020)

*Wikipedia says their last name is now officially Windsor:   *

You can call a horse a donkey, but don't make it one!

With Hanoverians, Danes, Dutchmen, Welshmen, Scots, Normans and sundry other erstwhile occupiers of their throne, the English haven't had much in the way of native monarchs over the centuries!


----------



## toffee (Jan 22, 2020)

Henry the V111 a over bearing bully spoilt  greedy oaf of a man --he never listened to anyone in his court -
they where scared stiff to say what they wanted too......…
he burned beautiful churches etc and abbey's---

well back to harry and meg ---they have got what she wanted ' so maybe now it will be the end of the saga  ...
lets look in --In a year or two--and as for her father who clearly cannot keep his mouth closed to the tv 
about his princess daughter who has let the royals down ' wonder what little story he will come up with ,


----------



## Laurie (Jan 22, 2020)

*lets look in --In a year or two *

The trial period is a year, not two, then the Queen will review the situation.


----------



## drifter (Jan 22, 2020)

I wish them a whole lot of happiness. Wherever they settle in Canada and/or L.A. I wish them well and offer my best wishes.


----------



## RadishRose (Jan 22, 2020)

Catlady said:


> RR, this is what I found in Wikipedia
> 
> Prince Philip of Greece and Denmark was born in Mon Repos on the Greek island of Corfu on 10 June 1921, the only son and fifth and final child of Prince Andrew of Greece and Denmark and Princess Alice of Battenberg.[3] A member of the House of Schleswig-Holstein-Sonderburg-Glücksburg, itself a branch of the House of Oldenburg, he was a prince of both Greece and Denmark by virtue of his patrilineal descent from George I of Greece and Christian IX of Denmark, and he was from birth in the line of succession to both thrones; the 1953 Succession Act removed his family branch's succession rights in Denmark.[4] Philip's four elder sisters were Margarita, Theodora, Cecilie, and Sophie. He was baptised in the Greek Orthodox rite at St. George's Church in the Old Fortress in Corfu.
> 
> ...


I already read that Catlady, but thank you. I have to delve much further , which I have and still can't figure out why Greece wanted a non-Greek king. It's so confusing that I give up!


----------



## Meanderer (Jan 22, 2020)

Now we know why they call him "Harry"!


----------



## Catlady (Jan 22, 2020)

RadishRose said:


> I already read that Catlady, but thank you. I have to delve much further , which I have and still *can't figure out why Greece wanted a non-Greek king.* It's so confusing that I give up!


Oh, okay, I misunderstood.  Now you got me curious, too.


----------



## AnnieA (Jan 22, 2020)

Laurie said:


> *Wikipedia says their last name is now officially Windsor:   *
> 
> You can call a horse a donkey, but don't make it one!
> 
> With Hanoverians, Danes, Dutchmen, Welshmen, Scots, Normans and sundry other erstwhile occupiers of their throne, the English haven't had much in the way of native monarchs over the centuries!




Cannot believe I found this article because it's been so many years since I read it and I usually have no luck going back and finding something like this years later.  This genealogist (quite rightly imo) counted the Royal ancestors who once only married within their Royal group as an 'ethnic group' outside geographic boundaries since they married beyond national borders but within what was basically an extended family group.  

The Ethnic Ancestry Of Prince William

Elizabeth II Q of the U K:
        38.769 531 25 %         English
        38.769 531 25 %         Royal
         6.25 %                 Anglo-Irish
         6.25 %                 Hungarian
         3.759 765 625 %        French
         2.880 859 375 %        German
         1.562 5 %              Irish
         0.439 453 125 %        Dutch
         0.439 453 125 %        Scottish
         0.292 968 75 %         Danish
         0.244 140 625 %        Belgian
         0.244 140 625 %        Swedish
         0.097 656 25 %         Bohemian

Prince Charles
        58.129 882 812 5 %      Royal
        19.384 765 625 %        English
         8.105 468 75 %         German
         4.687 5 %              Hungarian
         3.320 312 5 %          French
         3.125 %                Anglo-Irish
         0.781 25 %             Irish
         0.488 281 25 %         Danish
         0.292 968 75 %         Swedish
         0.292 968 75 %         Swiss
         0.268 554 687 5 %      Belgian
         0.268 554 687 5 %      Dutch
         0.244 140 625 %        Bohemian
         0.219 726 562 5 %      Scottish
         0.195 312 5 %          Lithuanian
         0.195 312 5 %          Russian

Prince William of Wales:
        35.327 148 437 5 %      English
        29.418 945 312 5 %      Royal
        14.404 296 875 %        Scottish
         5.383 300 781 25 %     German
         3.747 558 593 75 %     Irish
         3.320 312 5 %          French
         3.295 898 437 5 %      Anglo-Irish
         2.343 75 %             Hungarian
         0.781 25 %             Armenian
         0.585 937 5 %          Dutch
         0.292 968 75 %         Danish
         0.292 968 75 %         Welsh
         0.158 691 906 25 %     Belgian
         0.146 484 375 %        Swedish
         0.146 484 375 %        Swiss
         0.122 070 312 5 %      Bohemian
         0.097 656 25 %         Lithuanian
         0.097 656 25 %         Russian
         0.036 621 093 75 %     Jersiaise


----------



## Laurie (Jan 23, 2020)

*still can't figure out why Greece wanted a non-Greek king.   *

For the same reasons as the English wanted the Germans, Dutch, Scottish and Welsh referred to earlier!

Didn't the Swedes invite  French general to be King, the First of the cuiient line?


----------



## Catlady (Jan 24, 2020)

Harry and Meghan are looking to buy a $27 million house in Canada, even though their total net worth is supposedly about $30-36 million and the allowance they get from Charles only amounts to 5% of what they need yearly.  Their future wealth depends on whether they will be allowed to use Sussex Royal for their trademarks, it is still being decided.

https://www.marketwatch.com/story/m...-families-2020-01-24?siteid=yhoof2&yptr=yahoo


----------



## RadishRose (Jan 24, 2020)

Laurie said:


> *still can't figure out why Greece wanted a non-Greek king.   *
> 
> For the same reasons as the English wanted the Germans, Dutch, Scottish and Welsh referred to earlier!
> 
> Didn't the Swedes invite  French general to be King, the First of the cuiient line?


I thought there was conquering involved, not by invitation. Thanks, Laurie.


----------



## RadishRose (Jan 24, 2020)

AnnieA said:


> Cannot believe I found this article because it's been so many years since I read it and I usually have no luck going back and finding something like this years later.  This genealogist (quite rightly imo) counted the Royal ancestors who once only married within their Royal group as an 'ethnic group' outside geographic boundaries since they married beyond national borders but within what was basically an extended family group.
> 
> The Ethnic Ancestry Of Prince William
> 
> ...


Annie....


----------



## Laurie (Jan 24, 2020)

RadishRose said:


> I thought there was conquering involved, not by invitation. Thanks, Laurie.



Well, William did, of course, but most of those from the mainland, Germans, Dutch, Danes, came by invitation.

Most of the others got in by killing cousins, brothers, uncles and the like.

About Harry, while he may try to use Sussex Royal  it is unlikely to have full blessing.

The issue of the Royal Warrant "By Appointment" is jealously guarded, not least by the retailers who hold it themselves.

It's time he started supporting himself, not sponging off his dad.


----------



## RadishRose (Jan 24, 2020)

Laurie said:


> Most of the others got in by killing cousins, brothers, uncles and the like.


Oh yes, I forgot about those.

I thought it was up to the queen to issue a royal warrant... does she have to prove to someone else, why?

I agree Harry and Meghan should support themselves. Do you think Charles should iron his own shoelaces?


----------



## toffee (Jan 24, 2020)

just reading last night about harry and meg …..they hated the intrusion of our press--so they go to Vancouver '
but the press from all different countries are there now ' and there is no law that can stop the press - now their using 
long range lenses to see into their home --- talk about jumping out of the frying pan into the fire --


----------



## Keesha (Jan 24, 2020)

RadishRose said:


> Annie....


Hahaha! Snort!


----------



## RadishRose (Jan 24, 2020)

It just blew my mind!


----------



## Laurie (Jan 25, 2020)

RadishRose said:


> Oh yes, I forgot about those.
> 
> I thought it was up to the queen to issue a royal warrant... does she have to prove to someone else, why?
> 
> I agree Harry and Meghan should support themselves. Do you think Charles should iron his own shoelaces?



Royal Warrants are "given" ( in fact I believe there is a substantial fee) by the Royal personage concerned.

I have seen "By Appointment to ......." both Philip and Charles, and I would think that William is awarding his own by now.

If Charles has someone to iron his shoelaces he pays for them himself.

While he gets Royal "expenses" (I doubt he paid his own fare to Davos!) Charles is, more than any other Royal, virtually self supporting from the revenues of his well run Duchy estates.


----------



## RadishRose (Jan 25, 2020)

Laurie said:


> Royal Warrants are "given" ( in fact I believe there is a substantial fee) by the Royal personage concerned.


Oh, I didn't know there was a fee!
I wouldn't swear to those shoelaces, though.


----------



## StarSong (Jan 25, 2020)

toffee said:


> just reading last night about harry and meg …..they hated the intrusion of our press--so they go to Vancouver '
> but the press from all different countries are there now ' and there is no law that can stop the press - now their using
> long range lenses to see into their home --- talk about jumping out of the frying pan into the fire --


If they truly want to be out of the limelight they will fade from view after a time.  Sarah Ferguson was all headlines all the time during her marriage to Andrew, but drifted down to the B or C celebrity list a few short years after they separated.  Yeah, she makes the gossip rags now and again, but not like when she was fresh meat.   

Harry & Meghan seem to be a lovely young couple who want to raise their family in their own way. I'm far less distressed by any missteps in how they've communicated this than I am by the the widespread, greedy hope and anticipation of their failure. Talk about schadenfreude!


----------



## Laurie (Jan 25, 2020)

*Harry & Meghan seem to be a lovely young couple who want to raise their family in their own way  *

Well the Wessexes managed it, and the Yorks.  Of course, they didn't grab with both hands every photo opportunity that presented itself!


----------



## RadishRose (Jan 25, 2020)

StarSong said:


> I'm far less distressed by any missteps in how they've communicated this than I am by the the widespread, greedy hope and anticipation of their failure.


I agree.


----------



## JustBonee (Jan 25, 2020)

Laurie said:


> Of course, they didn't grab with both hands every photo opportunity that presented itself!



Wondering if paparazzi  hiding in the bushes,   and following them everywhere,    qualifies as grabbing photo opportunities?


----------



## Laurie (Jan 26, 2020)

Bonnie said:


> Wondering if paparazzi  hiding in the bushes,   and following them everywhere,    qualifies as grabbing photo opportunities?


He's his mother's son!

How do the papatazzi know which bush to hide behind? The same way as they got their "candid" shots of his mother.

They are briefed.


----------



## saintdave (Jan 26, 2020)

Thank you, Butterfly. You beat me to it. When Victoria married Albert this brought about the name. Are you going to disagree with this, Laurie!!!


----------



## toffee (Jan 26, 2020)

the Saxons as I know it come from a place in france called Saxony--
prince Philip parents where exiled from Greece when he was 3yrs old ..
he become prince of Greece and denmark !
hes mother ws born into royalty - she had schizophrenia and admitted to a asylum died age 62...
father died called Andrew in Monaco heart attck in 1944..

megan has given up her  wish to become british citizen lol


----------



## JustBonee (Jan 26, 2020)

Laurie said:


> *He's his mother's son!*



You are so correct in that statement.  We see more of that everyday in Harry.
Diana was loved and admired by millions.


----------



## StarSong (Jan 26, 2020)

Laurie said:


> He's his mother's son!
> 
> How do the papatazzi know which bush to hide behind? The same way as they got their "candid" shots of his mother.
> 
> They are briefed.


You've made several unflattering remarks about Diana, leading me to believe there may be some ugly feelings toward her on your side of the pond.  You'll find very few who feel that way in the US.  She was almost universally adored here, as are her sons.


----------



## Rosemarie (Jan 26, 2020)

Sadly, the public need people to focus their attention on. While they continue to show interest in this ex-royal trio, the photographers will continue to hide in bushes with their tele-photo lenses.
Just a thought though, that photographer with a camera could just as easily be a terrorist with a rifle!


----------



## toffee (Jan 26, 2020)

loved diana -knew what she wanted 'had a lot of kindness- lovely mother '
again hated by some royals as a troublesome woman / the brits adored her !


----------



## Wren (Jan 26, 2020)

We loved Diana too, off topic I know but the following was, in my opinion, one of the meanest acts, and says it all...

 ‘Princess Diana has been quietly removed from the prayers said for the royal family in the British Parliament before each day's business, a Sunday newspaper reported.
The move, described as "vindictive" by one member of Parliament, follows her divorce from Prince Charles, the heir to the throne, Aug. 28.The report said Queen Elizabeth approved the downgrading of Diana's status after talks with constitutional experts.
Until last week, the parliamentary prayer sought blessings and happiness for both the prince and princess. The text, reverting to the wording used before their marriage, now refers only to "Charles, Prince of Wales."
The Mail said the option of including "Diana, Princess of Wales" separately was rejected in favor of erasing her name completely’

I’m not up for an argument, we all have our own views but, I think Diana was treated very shabbily


----------



## AnnieA (Jan 26, 2020)

I saw Diana as a mixed bag.  Thrown into too much, too soon, too young without proper support from the Royal Family.   But then according to her staff, she played the paparazzi ....called them for pap walks when it suited her.  She came from a horrible family background and married very young into a royally dysfunctional family--pun intended--and those both contributed to her admitted psychiatric problems.  She was neither all saint nor all sinner.   She was deeply compassionate, but also deeply flawed.


----------



## JustBonee (Jan 26, 2020)

Wren said:


> We loved Diana too, off topic I know but the following was, in my opinion, one of the meanest acts, and says it all...
> 
> The Mail said the option of including *"Diana, Princess of Wales" separately was rejected in favor of erasing her name completely’*
> 
> I’m not up for an argument, we all have our own views but, I think Diana was treated very shabbily



And with time,  Harry will be erased completely too  ...sad


----------



## Wren (Jan 26, 2020)

Hopefully not from the prayers, although I bet there are some would like to erase his wife !!


----------



## pleinmont (Jan 26, 2020)

toffee said:


> loved diana -knew what she wanted 'had a lot of kindness- lovely mother '
> again hated by some royals as a troublesome woman / the brits adored her !



I couldn't stand that awful woman, she was attention seeking and unpleasant. Camilla is worth a million of her.


----------



## toffee (Jan 26, 2020)

you are kidding I hope' Camilla ' what is one thing she has done - ? she is one royal thats plzed she has gone -


----------



## gennie (Jan 26, 2020)

I think the overall reaction of the Royals to Meghan bespeaks a bit of latent racist bigotry.


----------



## toffee (Jan 26, 2020)

Camilla --wonder what she has done since her marriage ??


----------



## Catlady (Jan 26, 2020)

pleinmont said:


> I couldn't stand that awful woman, she was attention seeking and unpleasant. Camilla is worth a million of her.


Camilla was a married woman openly commiting adultery with a married man and is now supposedly an alcoholic.  THAT is the kind of woman you admire! ! !


----------



## Catlady (Jan 26, 2020)

gennie said:


> I think the overall reaction of the Royals to Meghan bespeaks a bit of latent racist bigotry.


I'm sure that is true, but Meghan also didn't help matters by being a rebel and flaunting and breaking many royal protocols.  I'm also a rebel and like to do things MY WAY, but I would never want to live in a fishbowl like the royals do with every move of theirs visible to the world.  Meghan should have never married Harry with her attitude.  Unless she also married him so she could use the Royal Sussex name for her entrepreneurial ambitions.  It's still being decided whether they can use that as a trademark.


----------



## RadishRose (Jan 26, 2020)

Catlady said:


> Camilla was a married woman openly commiting adultery with a married man and is now supposedly an alcoholic.  THAT is the kind of woman you admire! ! !


You mean this Camilla?


----------



## Catlady (Jan 26, 2020)

I read that Camilla followed in her great-grandmother's footsteps, being longtime mistress to a king or heir to the throne.

"Alice Frederica Keppel was a British society hostess and a long-time _mistress_ of _King_ Edward Vll.  Through her younger daughter, Sonia Cubitt, Keppel is the great-grandmother of _Camilla_, Duchess of Cornwall, second wife of Charles, Prince of Wales".


----------



## pleinmont (Jan 26, 2020)

Fortunately Diana's daughters-in-law are lovely women and don't try to upstage their husbands in the way that horrible woman did. Charles should never have married her.


----------



## fuzzybuddy (Jan 26, 2020)

If you're "Royalty", you're in the family business. His wife's in show business, but I'm not sure exactly what an out of work Royal Prince does for a living? Considering the only qualification for what you do, is just being born.


----------



## Catlady (Jan 26, 2020)

fuzzybuddy said:


> If you're "Royalty", you're in the family business. His wife's in show business, but I'm not sure exactly what an out of work Royal Prince does for a living? Considering the only qualification for what you do, is just being born.


Meghan was an entrepreneur before she married, had her fingers into all kinds of money making schemes (not criticizing her here, I actually admire her for her ambition).  She was planning to use the Sussex Royal as a name for doing lots of merchandising and there are rumors that Netflix wants to use her/them for some project.  Harry does have experience as a helicopter pilot.


----------



## Laurie (Jan 26, 2020)

saintdave said:


> Thank you, Butterfly. You beat me to it. When Victoria married Albert this brought about the name. Are you going to disagree with this, Laurie!!!


Disagree with what exactly?  I seem to have lost the thread of the argument!

I regard Albert as a Saxe Coburg Gotha, that is what I was taught in school
; and Philip, despite his Greek and Danish heritage, is a Battenberg, charged by his Uncle Louis with restoring the status of the Battenbergs in the Royal houses of Europe, where it had been somewhat eclipsed by Victoria's and Albert's descendants.

That is the history I have been taught. No doubt there are other versions, just as there are those who abhor Anne Boleyn and admire Mary Queen of Scors as a heroine!


----------



## saintdave (Jan 27, 2020)

Laurie, I did read somewhere recently that the correct surname is Battenberg Windsor. True or not, I don't know.


----------



## CarolfromTX (Jan 27, 2020)

I do not understand the breathless adoration that people display for the British Royals anymore than I understand why people are interested in, say, the Kardashians. They are mere mortals, like myself, except that they are born into privilege, and wealth, and have every advantage that comes along with that. Sometimes they do good things. Sometimes they do not. Royalty seems like an extremely outdated concept to me. Occasionally, I feel sorry for them, but I get over it quickly.


----------



## Camper6 (Jan 27, 2020)

They picked the right country to move to. Canada. I belong to a Canadian forum. It's like ho hum another day another dollar. Actually the claim is one of economic value for publicity and tourism. There's a bit of a flap about security. That will get sorted out in typical Canadian fasihion. Have the patrol drive by when the aren't busy.


----------



## toffee (Jan 27, 2020)

pleinmont said:


> Fortunately Diana's daughters-in-law are lovely women and don't try to upstage their husbands in the way that horrible woman did. Charles should never have married her.



diana never had to upstage Charles at all -she was her own woman ' and knew the people where behind her '
you say you wished she ever married charles -well i bet she wished that too ................!!


----------



## StarSong (Jan 27, 2020)

toffee said:


> diana never had to upstage Charles at all -she was her own woman ' and knew the people where behind her '
> you say you wished she ever married charles -well i bet she wished that too ................!!


Let's face it, a Labrador Retriever would've upstaged Charles in those days.


----------



## Wren (Jan 27, 2020)

For goodness sake, I’ve just read this in my paper.....

‘Senior royals are making plans to provide Harry and Meghan with a haven in the UK after the couple claimed paparazzi "stalked" them within hours of their reunion in Canada

Sources close to the Royal Family say Prince Charles and Prince William have been "reaching out" to the Duke and Duchess of Sussex to say they could return to the UK full-time, if they wanted to, without having to resume their official royal duties.

Courtiers fear the pressure on Vancouver Island, where the Sussexes are staying, will have a major impact on the couple, The Sunday Timesreports.

“The palace are very worried about the Sussexes, because they are vulnerable outside the embrace of the family,” a source said.
“They are making contingency plans in case the Sussexes suddenly turn round and say: ‘Can we come back under your wing’ ?


----------



## Bee (Jan 27, 2020)

Catlady said:


> Camilla was a married woman openly commiting adultery with a married man and is now supposedly an alcoholic.  THAT is the kind of woman you admire! ! !



.......and what do you think Andrew Parker Bowls was like Camilla's ex husband.....he had several women lovers all at the same time while he was married to Camilla, he also had an affair with Princess Anne.


----------



## Catlady (Jan 27, 2020)

Bee said:


> .......and what do you think Andrew Parker Bowls was like Camilla's ex husband.....he had several women lovers all at the same time while he was married to Camilla, he also had an affair with Princess Anne.


When your spouse cheats on you you leave them.  Two wrongs don't make a right.   I mentioned her cheating on the husband because Plenmont said what a wonderful woman she was compared to ''horrible'' Diana.


----------



## Bee (Jan 27, 2020)

Not all women leave their husbands some stay to exact revenge.

I am from the U.K. and I am just one of many that didn't like Diana here.


----------



## RadishRose (Jan 27, 2020)

Whatever her husband did is beside the point .... Camilla was NOT a wonderful woman.


----------



## Catlady (Jan 27, 2020)

Bee said:


> *Not all women leave their husbands some stay to exact revenge*.  I am from the U.K. and I am just one of many that didn't like Diana here.



We only live once, that is a waste of a life.  I left my chronic cheater after 4 1/2 years and have never regretted getting on with my life without the emotional torture and the threat of getting STDs.  His second wife stayed and put up with him and got obese from the strain of it.  To each their own, she left him as soon as she could collect Social Security.


----------



## saintdave (Jan 27, 2020)

It is an anachronism The Royals no longer hold too much sway in Australia   as opposed to years gone by We seem to be getting back to the media fodder days


----------



## Laurie (Jan 28, 2020)

Bee said:


> Not all women leave their husbands some stay to exact revenge.
> 
> I am from the U.K. and I am just one of many that didn't like Diana here.



Well said, Bee.

Long legged blondes are always popular in America,  but it is sometimes necessary to strip away the Hollywood glitz.

She did not have the people behind her, only some of them, the vociferous and demonstrative'. She was also the darling of the popular press because of the guaranteed headlines.

Megan is in the same mould.


----------



## saintdave (Jan 28, 2020)

I wonder what sort of headlines they’ll make in the UK while domiciled in Canada?


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 28, 2020)

saintdave said:


> I wonder what sort of headlines they’ll make in the UK while domiciled in Canada?


The tabloids here are tenacious, the Sussexes  could live in outer mongolia but the red tops  won't stop reporting on them..it'll be like they never left *sigh*....


----------



## saintdave (Jan 28, 2020)

Very little of them heard down under Not blanketed anyway


----------



## toffee (Jan 28, 2020)

well at least we will get some different news in the papers than of harry and spouse ….
the ryal household is changing gradually -but it will take years for it to pan out -but 
it will happen -
we need just a main ambassador) monarchy will be a thing of the past as time progresses...…......


----------



## saintdave (Jan 28, 2020)

Toffee It will take a major change in the UK for this to happen How does a dynasty come to an end? Will Britain become a true republic in the foreseeable future!!! 1984 was a watershed year for Australia We all but severed political and legislative ties We remain part of the Commonwealth, but it is tenuous at best


----------



## C'est Moi (Jan 28, 2020)

Laurie said:


> Long legged blondes are always popular in America,  but it is sometimes necessary to strip away the Hollywood glitz.


So you know a lot about America, do you?


----------



## Laurie (Jan 29, 2020)

saintdave said:


> Toffee It will take a major change in the UK for this to happen How does a dynasty come to an end? Will Britain become a true republic in the foreseeable future!!! 1984 was a watershed year for Australia We all but severed political and legislative ties We remain part of the Commonwealth, but it is tenuous at best



Lot's of countries remain in the Commonwealth but they don't have the Queen as Head is State like Oz, Canada and New Zealand.

I'm surprised Oz is not yer a republic, but not the other two.


----------



## saintdave (Jan 29, 2020)

We had a referendum in ‘99 We voted to stay part of the Commonwealth It’s never raised itself again For all intents we are a republic


----------



## Laurie (Jan 31, 2020)

He has just had a complaint against the British Dail Mail rejected

https://uk.news.yahoo.com/prince-harry-mail-sunday-152736501.html
Still, there are plenty more still to be heard.


----------



## Nautilus (Feb 1, 2020)

The new Canadians...They said come here and get free beer, eh?


----------



## saintdave (Feb 2, 2020)

Queen Victoria would turning in her grave or having a jolly good chuckle!!!


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 3, 2020)

saintdave said:


> Queen Victoria would turning in her grave or having a jolly good chuckle!!!


Spinning like a lathe.


----------



## saintdave (Feb 3, 2020)

A very cutting remark!!!! We are not amused!!!


----------



## Ladybj (Feb 3, 2020)

charry said:


> she knew what she was getting into ,marrying a royal....
> but i read in the paper, that once someone tells her to do something, or there are rules...she does a-runner.....its the queen i feel sorry for....
> isnt she-also going to do voiceovers ?....,


I don't think she knew.. she did not have a clue.  She probably thought she did but she did not have a clue. I wish them well. Their baby is tooo cute.


----------



## charry (Feb 4, 2020)

Ladybj said:


> I don't think she knew.. she did not have a clue.  She probably thought she did but she did not have a clue. I wish them well. Their baby is tooo cute.





you  talking in riddles.....     she did ,she didnt, she did, she didnt !!!.....


----------



## Ladybj (Feb 4, 2020)

charry said:


> you  talking in riddles..... she did ,she didnt, she did, she didnt !!!.....


Thank you for the compliment


----------



## Laurie (Feb 5, 2020)

Like Diana she thought she was going to be a fairy princess and it ain't like that.

Reality nit hard.


----------



## Rosemarie (Feb 5, 2020)

I think they were both living in some sort of fantasy world. Reality hit them and they didn't like it. Like the spoiled brats they are...they have gone off in a sulk.


----------



## toffee (Feb 5, 2020)

the only solutions is to live like hermits until the novelty all wears off !!
just read last night 'harry is missing his best friends and txt every day ''wonder what else he misses here ??

also heard Canadians said no to paying for their security -and why should they 'they chose to move' all down to them 
so they can pay for it , they best settle down and stop worry over who's picture taking -just except the celeb status 
and get on with being a proper family !!!!


----------



## Pepper (Feb 5, 2020)

Rosemarie said:


> I think they were both living in some sort of fantasy world. Reality hit them and they didn't like it. Like the spoiled brats they are...they have gone off in a sulk.


They can always say 'Nevermind,' right?


----------



## JustBonee (Feb 5, 2020)

This week's People Magazine cover...


----------



## Pepper (Feb 5, 2020)

Flash in the pan.  Getting bored with these 2 already.  Which is what they say they want.


----------



## toffee (Feb 8, 2020)

well I did laugh out when I read the lastest instalment of these two ' I knew Vancouver isl. would be far to boring for them'
so the news is they are both going to LA. to buy a home of their own , this is coming from a couple who left uk. for 
to be left alone - well there is a good reason why she wants to go where its all happening like the film world '

this woman has  her life style planned out ' she will be harrassed in LA. even when they dine out somewhere ,
it all seems very contradictory to me - her ex hubby is stating that in time she will walk away from harry ??


----------



## Catlady (Feb 27, 2020)

The Sussexes end their royal duties on March 31 and after that the Canadian taxpayers will stop paying for their security.

https://www.yahoo.com/lifestyle/can...e-harry-meghan-markle-security-183251084.html


----------



## Laurie (Feb 28, 2020)

Catlady said:


> The Sussexes end their royal duties on March 31 and after that the Canadian taxpayers will stop paying for their security.
> 
> https://www.yahoo.com/lifestyle/can...e-harry-meghan-markle-security-183251084.html


Not quite true.

They will get the same security protection as any other resident in Canada, paid for by the Canadian taxpayer whether they contribute or not.

That child will be the target of every nut case and militant activist group I'm North America and beyond.

They are being irresponsible in exposing him to such pressure.


----------



## toffee (Feb 28, 2020)

lovely babe -- pity the parents are so sensitive in life , knew megan would not fly over with him to the UK.
he arrived home-and in his Scottish speech-  he tells them all -just call me harry ; looked like sour grapes indeed '
he still wanted to be a royal -but not to be associated with them - is that why he looks so unhappy still !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Laurie (Feb 28, 2020)

It's called wanting your cake and eating it!


----------



## Catlady (Feb 28, 2020)

Harry has burned a lot of bridges behind him because of Meghan.  What a wuss!


----------



## Laurie (Feb 29, 2020)

Catlady said:


> Harry has burned a lot of bridges behind him because of Meghan.  What a wuss!


He's not the first to give everything up for a woman, and I doubt if he will be the last.


----------



## Catlady (Feb 29, 2020)

Laurie said:


> He's not the first to give everything up for a woman, and I doubt if he will be the last.


I agree.  I remember reading about Edward, how he gave up the throne for Wallis.   She said that he had not told her what he intended to do, and after the fact she could not bring herself to dump him.  They were miserable in the end, she cheated on him in the open, and treated him like an unwanted appendix.   I wanted to feel sorry for him, but it's good that it happened that way, they were both Hitler admirers and friends.  England would have fallen under Hitler if Edward had remained king.


----------



## fuzzybuddy (Feb 29, 2020)

I understand that the couple is eyeing property in L.A. That's a bad move. While they may be 6th in line for the Throne of the British Empire, they're no *Kardashians.*


----------



## JustBonee (Feb 29, 2020)

Harry teaming up with Jon Bon Jovi  this week  ....


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 29, 2020)

Harry looks so cute!


----------



## JustBonee (Feb 29, 2020)

They were having fun ....


----------



## Laurie (Feb 29, 2020)

RadishRose said:


> Harry looks so cute!


He's an unshaven yahoo.

Doesn't even wear a tie most of the time.


----------

